# Long Gone the film



## trip90 (Mar 30, 2008)

Does anyone happen to have a copy of this film ? I have been looking for it for a few years now with no luck. Apparently it was never picked up by a distributor. Thanks ! 

sammy4004[at]gmail[dot]com


----------



## trip90 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure why it wasn't released as it recieved very good reviews. I occasionally hear of someone having a copy but haven't been able to track one down. I'd be willing to trade someone for some similar films ie: Catching Out, Who is Bozo Texino, Dark Days etc.. if anyone would like to help or I would be happy to pay a reasonable price for a copy.

Thanks


----------



## trip90 (Mar 31, 2008)

Dark Days is an awesome documentary about a group of squatters that were living in a train tunnel in Manhattan back in the mid 90's.


----------



## cozmic (Apr 18, 2008)

trip90 said:


> Dark Days is an awesome documentary about a group of squatters that were living in a train tunnel in Manhattan back in the mid 90's.



I just watched this last week. Awesome documentary.


----------



## trip90 (Apr 20, 2008)

cozmic said:


> I just watched this last week. Awesome documentary.



Hopefully you got to see the "Making Of Dark Days" documentary of this movie as well. Not only is this a great film it is really incredible how it got made.


----------



## trip90 (Apr 20, 2008)

ArrowInOre said:


> Might a person find a site for that docu, and so stoked to hear that old Tom is still making his noise. I just listened to a tape of his stuff the other day. 'T'aint nothing wrong with takin' of yer skin and dancin' 'round yer bones.'




http://www.longgonefilm.com/


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Jun 9, 2008)

This film is downloadable at http://www.thepirtebay.org . As is Dark Days (the making included) , and while your enjoying the free film...you may want to get "Who is Bozo Texino" while your there. Enjoy! 

I should also mention some tips on safe downloading.. i won't...but here's a good long stolen section from another forum (pirate!).

"okay,for all you pirates out there...you need a few things.


firstly, Azureus to download your torrents

( http://www.vuze.com/app )




secondly,before you even open azureus,GET PEER GUARDIAN 2!!!!!!!!

i cannot stress this enough.

http://www.phoenixlabs.org/pg2/
get it,learn it,use it,love it.

treat your pirating like sex. ALWAYS WEAR A CONDOM,ALWAYS USE PEER GUARDIAN.

install it,run it,THEN OPEN AZUREUS. NEVER EVER EVER FORGET TO RUN IT WHILE DOWNLOADING. ALWAYS!!!!

to compliment your condom,which you will always use,you need these:
http://www.bluetack.co.uk/forums/index. ... t&cat_id=4

DOWNLOAD LEVEL 1,LEVEL 2,RANGETEST,MICROSOFT.

you can also download any other you think you might want,but the ones i listed are required for *safe* pirating.

download and save them to a folder. open peer guardian,and hit list manager,and then the add button,and browse to those txt files you extracted from the downloaded .rar's

now you are going to open azureus,and go to tools>interface>mode>advanced. then connection>transport encription and check "require encrypted transport" and then save your new settings.

ONLY ONCE YOU HAVE THOSE BLACKLISTS+PEERGUARDIAN+AZUREUS WITH TRANSPORT ENCRYPTION MAY YOU BEGIN DOWNLOADING.


ALWAYS USE PEER GUARDIAN!!!!ALWAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"





happy pirating!"

Not my words...but usefull.
(shit...now this is a whole new thread. . . . )


----------



## Lost (Jun 24, 2008)

the Piratebay.org link takes me to nothing.I would hope this movie comes out soon,I would love to show it to my Grandpa who used to ride the rails back when he was 21.I've seen it at the Polaroid Kids house in Pensecola.He's been wanting to see it since iv'e told him about it.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 6, 2010)

The documentary "Long Gone" no longer has a website; it was shown on CBC years ago, but I can't find anything about a DVD release to date.
Does anyone have a copy they could share, or a link to view it streaming? Would be appreciated.


----------



## rationale (Aug 21, 2010)

You can rent or purchase Long Gone on iTunes - rental is around $4 and purchase is around $10


----------



## BUMJUG (Aug 22, 2010)

foreals i recently viewed this film and would love to see it again and ultimately own a copy....


----------



## bote (Aug 23, 2010)

watched a couple weks ago on vimeo, pretty sure there's a link already on stp somewhere, but if not, just search vimeo, won't take but a minute I'd imagine.


----------

